# Forest Of Dean Herp Society



## MarshallDavies (Sep 24, 2008)

free membership! c'mon guys we need to stick together! so who's with me? 

{forest accent not essential...}


----------



## Labtechlesley (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm in Stonehouse (m5 j13) so I'm not FoD but am interested in a (fairly) local herp society, would I count?


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

Im in but guess you know that being mates and all :lol2:


----------



## MarshallDavies (Sep 24, 2008)

*sssh..*

...you'll give the game away! :whistling2:


----------



## basil (Jul 29, 2008)

yep, im in too

wabbit


----------



## MarshallDavies (Sep 24, 2008)

*4 people...*

...thats what i like to hear! :welcome:


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

ye any ones welcome from the forest and surrounding area


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

S.Wales....... Is that nearly the forest.....


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

where about in south wales?


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

not a born and bred and not any herps, i live nr coleford and i can do a good ole butt if thats any help:2thumb:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Newport...is that close enough?


----------



## MarshallDavies (Sep 24, 2008)

SW-morelia said:


> S.Wales....... Is that nearly the forest.....





leggy said:


> not a born and bred and not any herps, i live nr coleford and i can do a good ole butt if thats any help:2thumb:





SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Newport...is that close enough?


we'll keep you all informed! thanks for the intrest guys! and :welcome:


----------



## chrisg82 (May 5, 2008)

Love to join

Only live in newent just north of the forest.

cheers

Chris


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

Yep newents fine


----------



## MarshallDavies (Sep 24, 2008)

*?*

just the 8 of us then?


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

us cotswoldians are too scared to come down to the Forest:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## MarshallDavies (Sep 24, 2008)

*heh...*

i wish i could blame you! i saw a pub called oddfellows & forresters in newport today! if we get enough intrest we could consider changing it to G.H.S.... how's that suit you?

defo going to be needing more than 8 members first! :2thumb:


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

gloucester? am i allowed?


----------



## MarshallDavies (Sep 24, 2008)

any more takers? come on over, the waters lovely!


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

We're in Gloucester :2thumb:

Jo


----------



## MarshallDavies (Sep 24, 2008)

*hey thar!*

pm'd y'all...


----------



## knmexotics (Mar 9, 2008)

hi
please send details and we will join to. might be able to do a member discount if your interested
karen


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

member discount sounds great :lol2:


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

If anyones on facebook the forest of dean herp society now as a group on there feel free to join?


----------



## MarshallDavies (Sep 24, 2008)

can all members please check your junk mail, or add me [email protected] to your contacts! many thanks.

marshall


----------



## MarshallDavies (Sep 24, 2008)

*!*

hi, me again. we're thinking of changing the name to _gloucestershire_ or _south west_ _herpetological society._ mainly because us foresters are out numbered -big time- so far. so whadday'all say? gloucestershire or south west - only you can decide!

:notworthy:


----------



## smith86king (Oct 12, 2008)

need 1 in manchester or cheshire!


----------



## knmexotics (Mar 9, 2008)

gloucestershire we reckon 

covers the cotswolds etc then. hopefully more will jump in lol

karen


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

gloucestershire is much more cosy and those buggers from Bristol southwards can sort themselves out:lol2: wheres the inaugral meet - I suggest a pub:2thumb:


----------



## knmexotics (Mar 9, 2008)

pub sounds great. weekend would be best later opening the next day lol


----------



## MarshallDavies (Sep 24, 2008)

*great minds...*

funnily enough, thats not the first time i've heard the P word mentioned! and its not a bad idea either! south west probably is a bit too wide an area, not sure i could put up with all that my luvver malarkey! :whistling2:


----------

